# Γλωσσάρι ακατάλληλο για ενηλίκους



## nickel (Sep 14, 2009)

Γλώσσα των νέων. Μικρό γλωσσάρι (για ξεκίνημα). Από την Ελευθεροτυπία.

ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ([email protected])
ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΒΑΖΗ ([email protected])
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ JONNEK JONNEKSSON
ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΒΕΡΓΟΥΛΙΑΔΗΣ

(Ευρετηρίαση και αντιγραφή nickel)



*ASL* = Από τα αρχικά των «age, sex, location» (ηλικία, φύλο, τόπος): Αποκλειστικά στο τσάτινγκ, για να ξέρεις με ποιον έχεις να κάνεις! 
*BF / GF* = Boy-friend, Girl-friend: Το αγόρι / το κορίτσι ή αυτός / -ή που θέλουμε. 
*BFF* = Best friends forever: Η κολλητή (βλέπε και την ομότιτλη εκπομπή ριάλιτι με την Πάρις Χίλτον). 
*BRB* = Επιστρέφω αμέσως («be right back»), όταν αφήνεις τη σελίδα ή βγαίνεις από το διαδίκτυο μέχρι να φύγει ο γονιός! 
*CD9 - Code 9* = Και πάλι συνθηματικό στον τύπο με τον οποίο «τσατάρεις» για το ότι εμφανίστηκε γονιός στο δωμάτιο! Εμπνευσμένο από τους συναγερμούς (code) της αμερικανικής αστυνομίας. 
*F2F* = Face to face: Πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. Παίζει πολύ στα sms «ψησίματος». 
*LMAO* = Laughing my ass off: Ξεκωλώθηκα στο γέλιο. 
*LMFAO* = Laughing my fucking ass off: Ξεκωλώθηκα εντελώς και συνεχίζω να γελάω. 
*P911* = Συναγερμός, γονείς! Από το Ρ (parent) και τον αριθμό 911 (το αμερικανικό της αμέσου βοηθείας)! 
*POS* = Parent over shoulder, συνθηματικό «σύρμα». Σημαίνει στην ιντερνετική γλώσσα «γονιός πάνω απ' τον ώμο μου», δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω τώρα... 
*ROFLMAO* = Rolling on floor laughing my ass off: Κυλιέμαι στα πάτωμα ξεκωλωμένος από τα γέλια (και πάει λέγοντας...). 
*ROTF-LOL* = Ο υπερθετικός του ΛΟΛ,«rolling on the floor laughing out loud»: Κυλιέμαι στο πάτωμα από τα γέλια! Ευρύτατης χρήσεως στο ίντερνετ. Της ιδίας φύσεως και τα: 
*RTMS* = Τα αρχικά τού «Ρώτα τη μάνα σου!» ή, μάλλον, «Rota ti mana sou»! Ευφυές και ξεκαρδιστικό. Αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε γραπτή επικοινωνία.
*TY* = Thank you, ευχαριστώ εν συντομία. 
*WTF?* = Τα αρχικά τού «what the fuck?». Σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση, τι στο διάολο; Αποκλειστικά σε γραπτή επικοινωνία. 
*Αν-παίκταμπλ* = Από το στερητικό α + παίζομαι + την αγγλική κατάληξη -able: Δεν παίζεται! 
*Αργάμισι* = Αργά και κάτι παρά πάνω: «Τι ώρα γύρισες χτες; — Ε, αργάμισι!», «Καλά, ας μην τον περιμένουμε, αυτός θα έρθει αργάμισι!» 
*Γκικ* = Φύτουκλας (και τα πιο ελαφρά: σπασίκλας, φυτό). Geek: Άτομο που δεν «το 'χει» με το γενικό περιβάλλον και που είναι κολλημένο με αντικείμενα ή θέματα διανοητικού περιεχομένου, τεχνολογίας και αντίστοιχων παιχνιδιών (ηλεκτρονικών και μη). Το «σπασίκλας» αφορά περισσότερο τον κολλημένο με τα βιβλία και τα μαθήματα. 
*Δεν την παλεύω* = Δεν μπορώ, δεν αντέχω άλλο, δεν «το 'χω». 
*Δεν της το 'χα* = Δεν την είχα ικανή για κάτι τέτοιο... 
*Δεν υπάρχει!* = Είναι απίστευτο, τρελό, καταπληκτικό. Το χρησιμοποιούμε και ως υπερθετικό για πρόσωπα: «Καλά, δεν υπάρχεις, μιλάμε!» 
*Έλεος!* = Χρησιμοποιείται όπως και το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό «mercy!» ως επιφώνημα. «Πάλι ποδόσφαιρο θα δείτε; Έλεος!» 
*Ενιγουέι* = (Anyway) Όπως και να 'χει. Χρησιμοποιείται όπως και το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό. 
*Επικό* = Τρομερό, καταπληκτικό, ανώτερο από «κλασικό». Επίσης χαρακτηρίζει και μια εντυπωσιακή γυναίκα: «Επική γκόμενα, λέμε!» 
*Έφαγα χι, έριξα χι* = Απόρριψη, χυλόπιτα, διακοπή διπλωματικών σχέσεων: «Δεν με ξέρει καλά εμένα, θα φάει ένα χι που θα είναι όλο δικό του!» 
*Ζούδι* = Ζώο, άχρηστος. Η νέα γενιά το χρησιμοποιεί με σχετικά ελαφριά διάθεση. «Καλά, ρε ζούδι, δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες!» 
*Ζώγγολο* = Από το ζώο + μόγγολο. Χρησιμοποιείται για να δώσει έμφαση στη χαμηλή διανοητική ικανότητα του αναφερόμενου ως «ζώγγολο». 
*Καστανάς* = Ο ασήμαντος, ο τίποτα: «Τι κάνει αυτή με τον καστανά;» 
*Κλασικά* = Ξανά στη μόδα μεταξύ των νέων παιδιών, προς απόδειξιν του ότι όλες οι μόδες, ακόμη και οι λεκτικές, μπορούν να επιστρέψουν: «Και, κλασικά, το λούσαμε και χτες». Σήμερα, όμως, χρησιμοποιείται όπως και το «classic» στα αγγλικά, ως δήλωση του αναμενόμενου: «Και του είπα του μαλέφα, η γκόμενα είναι φέτα, αλλά αυτός εκεί, σκάλωσε! — Κλασικό!» 
*Λ.Α. (προφέρεται ελ έι)* = Το λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής, στη γλώσσα των χιπ-χόπερ και των δυτικών προαστίων. Πώς είναι το Λος Άντζελες; Καμία σχέση! 
*Λεβελιάζω* = Από το αγγλικό level: Ανεβαίνω επίπεδα με γοργούς ρυθμούς, σε ον λάιν γκέιμ. Σημαίνει και το έχω κολλήσει άσχημα (εθιστεί) και παίζω όλη μέρα. 
*ΛΟΛ* = L.Ο.L., τα αρχικά τού «laugh out loud» (γελάω δυνατά). Διεθνώς χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στη γραπτή επικοινωνία μέσω ίντερνετ ή sms, εδώ ακούγεται κιόλας. Σημειώστε και το αρκετά χιουμοριστικό προφορικό «Ο-μι-τζι και τρία ΛΟΛ!». 
*Λούζομαι, το λούζω* = Αράζω χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα, «σαπίζω»: «Πώς λούστηκες χτες;» (Δηλαδή, τι έκανες;) Συχνές χρήσεις: «Άσε, σήμερα πάλι έλουσα» — «Είσαι λούστης!» 
*Μαέβιους* = Ό,τι και τα παραπάνω, αναφορά στον «Μαέβιους Παχατουρίδη», τον πομπώδη ζωγράφο από τους Α.Μ.Α.Ν. 
*Μακάκας* = Πολύ χοτ λόγω Λαζόπουλου. 
*Μαλακάσας* = Λίγο πιο ελαφρύ από το σκέτο... 
*Μαλέφας* = Μαλ (μαλάκας) + έφας (ελέφας). Συνώνυμο του «γκράντε μαλάκα» σε λιγότερο προσβλητική εκδοχή. 
*Μιλφ* = MILF, τα αρχικά του «mother Ι'd like to fuck» (όχι, δεν θα σας το μεταφράσω!). Περιγράφει γυναίκα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας (θα μπορούσε να είναι και μητέρα) που ξεσηκώνει τον νεότερο αντρικό πληθυσμό. Η φράση έχει περάσει και στα βιντεοκλάμπ, όπου στα πορνό οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να αναζητήσουν «Μιλφάκια»! Στην Αμερική παίζει και το GILF («grand-mother...» και τα λοιπά), που εδώ δεν έχει πιάσει — και πολύ λογικά, γιατί οι ελληνίδες γιαγιάδες σπάνια φέρνουν στην Γκόλντι Χόουν! 
*Νταουνιάσου!* = Κάτσε κάτω, sit down. Είναι νέα, χιουμοριστική χρήση που δεν έχει σχέση με το «νταουνιάζομαι», το «πέφτω ψυχολογικά», που ήταν λαστ γίαρ! 
*Ντρίμι* = Το αγγλικό «dreamy» (ονειρικός, όνειρο), αντικαθιστά ταχύτατα το —παλιότερο— «θεϊκός». Για γραπτά μηνύματα... 
*Ό,τι να 'ναι* = Χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ και με διάφορες αφορμές, αλλά και χωρίς αφορμή• δηλώνει την ασυνεννοησία, την ανοργανωσιά. Ως χαρακτηρισμός προσώπου δηλώνει κάποιον που είναι στον κόσμο του: «Ο τύπος είναι ό,τι να 'ναι!» Ανάμεσα σε παρέες, παίρνει και την έννοια του «Δε βαριέσαι» ή του «Ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο»: «Είδαμε μαραθώνιο "True Blood" όλο το Σάββατο! — Καλά, ό,τι να 'ναι!» ή «Τι λέτε; Τρία επεισόδια έμειναν, να τα δούμε; — Καλά, ό,τι να 'ναι!» 
*Οκέικ* = Το οκέι σε χιουμοριστική εκδοχή, με μεγάλη πέραση αυτόν τον καιρό. 
*Ο-μι-τζι* = Ο.Μ.G., τα αρχικά τού «oh, my God!» (Θεέ μου!). Έκφραση πάρα πολύ της μόδας στην Αμερική, πέρασε μέσω ίντερνετ τσάτινγκ σε όλο τον κόσμο. Μόνο που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται και... προφορικά! 
*Ούζο* = Ούφο, ζώο, χαζό. 
*Πού 'σαι, ρε μαν;* = Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται έτσι ακριβώς ως χαιρετισμός. Από το αγγλικό man και με εμφανή την επιρροή της χιπ χοπ κουλτούρας. 
*Ρισπέκτ!* = (Respect!) Χρησιμοποιείται όπως και η αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση, για να δηλώσει βαθιά εκτίμηση σε πρόσωπο, πράγμα ή κατάσταση: «Εντάξει, ξέρει μπάσκετ το άτομο, ρισπέκτ!» - «Χα, χα, ρισπέκτ, μεγάλε, μου 'φτιαξες το κέφι, μαν!» 
*Σάπινγκ* = Από το «σαπίζω» και την κατάληξη -ing: Το λούζω, δεν κάνω τίποτα, είμαι όλη μέρα στον καναπέ... «Κομμάτια είμαι από χτες, σήμερα θα κάνω σάπινγκ». Να μη συγχέεται με το παλιότερο «κοκούνινγκ», που ήταν η αγγλική έκφραση cocooning και είχε τη θετική έννοια του αράγματος στο ζεστό σπιτικό. 
*Σάπιος* = Κάποιος που δεν είναι εντάξει. 
*Σαύρα* = Μη εμφανίσιμη γκόμενα. 
*Σκαλώνω* = Κολλάω, δυσκολεύομαι: «Να δεις πώς τον είπε; Σκάλωσα τώρα...» 
*Το συσιφόνι* = Ελληνοποίηση του youtube (εσύ+σιφόνι). Χρησιμοποιείται με χιουμοριστική διάθεση. 
*Τα σπάμε* = Είμαστε καταπληκτικοί, «το 'χουμε», περνάμε σούπερ. «Τα σπάει!» = είναι τέλειο, εντυπωσιάζει... 
*Τζίζας* = (Jesus) Ο Ιησούς και τα άτομα που έχουν εμφάνιση αυτού του τύπου. «Πού πας, ρε μεγάλε, με τα μαλλιά σαν τον Τζίζας;» 
*Το έχω!* = Ναι, το μπορώ / το γνωρίζω / μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα. Σημαίνει, επίσης, είμαι καταπληκτικός: «Το 'χεις, λέμε!» Συνώνυμο του παλιότερου «Είσαι θεός / -ά!» και του ακόμη παλιότερου «Σκίζεις!». 
*Το 'χει κάψει, είναι καμένος* = Τα εγκεφαλικά του κύτταρα έχουν καταστραφεί (από ουσίες ή από βιντεογκέιμ). 
*Φ.Ε.Τ.Α.* = Το ίδιο, από τα αρχικά Φανατική Εκπρόσωπος Της Ασχήμιας! 
*Φλόμπα* = Μη εμφανίσιμη, παράλληλα δε και κακού ή φτηνού γούστου γκόμενα. 
*Χελόου;* = (Hello?) Είναι κανείς εκεί; (μέσα στο κεφάλι σου) ή «το 'χεις ακατοίκητο;» Χρησιμοποιείται όπως και το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό, για να δηλώσει το υπερπροφανές, αυτό που ο άλλος είναι «ζώγγολο» αν δεν το καταλαβαίνει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 14, 2009)

Ε, όχι και η φλόμπα, ο σάπιος (με αυτή ακριβώς την έννοια), το σάπινγκ και "το έχω" λέξεις της σημερινής νεολαίας.


----------



## crystal (Nov 26, 2009)

Το εμπλουτίζουμε κιόλας;


> Νταουνιάσου! = Κάτσε κάτω, sit down. Είναι νέα, χιουμοριστική χρήση που δεν έχει σχέση με το «νταουνιάζομαι», το «πέφτω ψυχολογικά», που ήταν λαστ γίαρ!



Και *σινταουνιάσου * (ή μιλάμε αγγλικά ή δεν μιλάμε!).

Καταθέτω το *GTP*, ή αλλιώς *τζιτιπί*, ή αλλιώς για τον π*. Επειδή προχθές μου το είπαν και δεν το ήξερα (Παλάβρα, κι εγώ περνάω κρίση ταυτότητας, έλα να κλαύσουμε παρέα).


----------



## stathis (Nov 26, 2009)

crystal said:


> > *Νταουνιάσου!* = Κάτσε κάτω, sit down. Είναι νέα, χιουμοριστική χρήση που δεν έχει
> > σχέση με το «νταουνιάζομαι», το «πέφτω ψυχολογικά», που ήταν λαστ γίαρ!
> 
> 
> Και *σινταουνιάσου * (ή μιλάμε αγγλικά ή δεν μιλάμε!).


Το «νταουνιάζομαι» και το «σινταουνιάσου» μάλλον λαστ σέντσουρι είναι, όχι λαστ γίαρ...



crystal said:


> Καταθέτω το *GTP*, ή αλλιώς *τζιτιπί*, ή αλλιώς για τον π*. Επειδή προχθές μου το είπαν και δεν το ήξερα


Και _γουτουπού_ βεβαίως. Ψωμοτύρι στα χείλη κάθε φαντάρου. (277, Πυρ/κό, Μυτιλήνη :))


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> Καταθέτω το *GTP*, ή αλλιώς *τζιτιπί*, ή αλλιώς για τον π*. Επειδή προχθές μου το είπαν και δεν το ήξερα (Παλάβρα, κι εγώ περνάω κρίση ταυτότητας, έλα να κλαύσουμε παρέα).


Να κλάψετε, να κλάψετε, αλλά όχι για την κρίση ταυτότητας — για την κρίση αμνησίας να κλάψετε (μάλλον λόγω ηλικίας, να υποθέσω... ), καθότι σας το πρωτοείπαν, κυρία Κρύσταλ, πριν από ακριβώς ενάμισι χρόνο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=4119#post4119!


Zazula said:


> Επίσης θα πεις "τζιτιπί" (για το GTP) που πά' να πει "ευτελές, άχρηστο". Εκεί πιστεύω ότι η εκφορά του αρκτικόλεξου βολεύει σε σύγκριση με την ψιλοταμπού πλήρη έκφραση (Gia Ton Poutso), ενώ το ίδιο δεν ισχύει για το παράλληλο GTB (Gia Ta Baza) το οποίο σπάνια εκφέρεται ως αρκτικόλεξο.


Και μια και τώρα ανηφορίζεις την καμπύλη τής εκμάθησης (), να σου προσθέσω στη διδακτέα ύλη και την επιτατική μορφή τού GTP, το GTPK (προφ. _τζιτιπικέι_).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2009)

Τι είναι το κέι;


----------



## crystal (Nov 27, 2009)

> Να κλάψετε, να κλάψετε, αλλά όχι για την κρίση ταυτότητας — για την κρίση αμνησίας να κλάψετε (μάλλον λόγω ηλικίας, να υποθέσω... ), καθότι σας το πρωτοείπαν, κυρία Κρύσταλ, πριν από ακριβώς ενάμισι χρόνο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showth...=4119#post4119!



Πω, πωω... Και μόλις πρόσφατα είχα μια συζήτηση για τον κατακλυσμό πληροφοριών που υφίσταται κανείς, όπου ρωτούσα τους υπόλοιπους της ομήγυρης αν αισθάνονται κι αυτοί ότι η γνώση κατακάθεται σε στρώσεις (ξέρεις, η νέα σκεπάζει την παλιά). Κάτσε να δω, την αλφαβήτα τη θυμάμαι; 



> Και μια και τώρα ανηφορίζεις την καμπύλη τής εκμάθησης (), να σου προσθέσω στη διδακτέα ύλη και την επιτατική μορφή τού GTP, το GTPK (προφ. τζιτιπικέι).



  

@παλάβρα: καβάλα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Να κλάψετε, να κλάψετε, αλλά όχι για την κρίση ταυτότητας — για την κρίση αμνησίας να κλάψετε (μάλλον λόγω ηλικίας, να υποθέσω... ), καθότι σας το πρωτοείπαν, κυρία Κρύσταλ,...



Δεν απλογραφείται Κρίσταλ; (Μα τι ρωτάει το άτομο; )


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> *ASL* = Από τα αρχικά των «age, sex, location» (ηλικία, φύλο, τόπος): Αποκλειστικά στο τσάτινγκ, για να ξέρεις με ποιον έχεις να κάνεις!
> *BF / GF* = Boy-friend, Girl-friend: Το αγόρι / το κορίτσι ή αυτός / -ή που θέλουμε.
> *BFF* = Best friends forever: Η κολλητή (βλέπε και την ομότιτλη εκπομπή ριάλιτι με την Πάρις Χίλτον).
> *BRB* = Επιστρέφω αμέσως («be right back»), όταν αφήνεις τη σελίδα ή βγαίνεις από το διαδίκτυο μέχρι να φύγει ο γονιός!
> ...


Υπάρχουν τέτοια και στα ελληνικά; Π.χ. το GR-8, αντί για great, τo RU, αντί για το are you κλπ; Στο επεισόδιο που μεταφράζω ένας μπαμπάς μαθαίνει να στέλνει sms χρησιμοποιώντας τις συντομογραφίες των νέων. Αμάν τι τραβάμε κι εμείς οι υποτιτλιστές!


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2010)

Αρχίζεις τη μελέτη από το _feleki_ και βλέπουμε:
http://feleki.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/που-πήγαν-τα-φωνήεντα/

Φανταστείτε λοιπόν, ένα γρήγορο ερωτικό μήνυμα από δύο νέους που για κάποιο λόγο δε βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο (μάλλον το αγόρι είναι στο στρατό). Θα ήταν κάπως έτσι:
S agp pl mrki m. m lpis pl. Pll flk. Cu t Psk.
Μετάφραση: Σ’ αγαπώ πολύ μωράκι μου. Μου λείπεις πολύ. Πολλά φιλάκια. Θα τα πούμε το Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2010)

Δηλαδή, μου προτείνεις να είμαι η πρώτη υποτιτλίστρια που θα γράψει Greeklish στους υποτίτλους; Γιατί απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, οι συντομογραφίες των ελληνόπουλων δεν είναι παρά Greeklish χωρίς τα φωνήεντα.

Ας δοκιμάσουμε στα ελληνικά, λοιπόν:
Τίποτα = ΤΠΤ
Γαμώτο = ΓΜΤ
Τα λέμε = ΤΛ
Πού είσαι = ΠΕ

Το κακό είναι ότι ενώ το CU ή το RU είναι ευκόλως αναγνωρίσιμα απ' όλους τους Έλληνες, το ΤΛ και το ΠΕ θα τους κάνουν να ξύνουν το κεφάλι τους με απορία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2010)

Πέρα από τα διεθνή (π.χ. _LOL_, που δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι ξέρουν τι σημαίνει όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν), τα ντόπια είναι ελάχιστα. Σίγουρα είναι ελάχιστα αυτά που έχουν ευρεία αναγνωρισιμότητα. Το αν θα τα γράψεις ελληνικά ή γκρίκλις είναι θέμα δικού σου χειρισμού. Πρόσθεσε στα πρώτα δύο από τα παραπάνω το _τεσπά_ και βάλε τον μπαμπά να μαθαίνει και κανένα αγγλικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2010)

Τα ΤΠΤ, ΓΜΤ, ΠΣΤ (π.χ. ΡΕ ΠΣΤ ΜΟΥ), Κ (=και), Τ/ΣΤ (=το, τα / στο, στον, στου, στη κλπ), ΠΣΚ (αυτό πολύ παλιότερο από τη μ.Κ. εποχή) και πολλά άλλα από το feleki είναι εξίσου διαδεδομένα και σε ελληνική γραφή, δεδομένου ότι πολλοί στο κινητό τους έχουν ελληνικό αλφάβητο και δεν λέει να αλλάζεις ρυθμίσεις γραφής για μερικές συντμήσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Μιλφ* = MILF, τα αρχικά του «mother Ι'd like to fuck» (όχι, δεν θα σας το μεταφράσω!). Περιγράφει γυναίκα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας (θα μπορούσε να είναι και μητέρα) που ξεσηκώνει τον νεότερο αντρικό πληθυσμό. Η φράση έχει περάσει και στα βιντεοκλάμπ, όπου στα πορνό οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να αναζητήσουν «Μιλφάκια»!


----------

